# Chesapeake Bay Retriever Stud



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Does anyone know of a good AKC Chesapeake Bay Retriever stud here in Utah? Preferably in Northern Utah.

I've got a good friend with a beautiful female thats just started a heat and he wants to have a litter. 

If you know of someone, or maybe you have one, please send me a PM. 

Thanks!


----------

